# Try these Leson 100 watt equivalent LED bulbs



## WiscWoody (Dec 24, 2016)

I haven't jumped into the LED bulb market until just recently as my CFL's seemed to never burn out and I wanted to wait until LED bulbed had evolved and become cheaper to buy. Now I have started to buy some LED's though and I saw these Leson bulbs on eBay and Amazon.com. they come in a pack of six for $27.99 shipped on eBay where I bought mine so that's $4.66 a bulb. They say that they are rated at 2700 K but I'd say it's more like 3000k. They have good reviews on Amazon too. I've been replacing my 26-29 watt CFL's with these 12.5 watt bulbs and these see a bit brighter.

Has anyone tried the Tiwin bulbs?


----------



## Sodbuster (Dec 24, 2016)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 191201
> 
> i haven't jumped into the LED bulb market until just recently as my CFL's seemed to never burn out and I wanted to wait until LED bulbed had evolved and become cheaper to buy. Now I have started to buy some LED's though and I saw these Leson bulbs on eBay and Amazon.com. they come in a pack of six for $27.99 shipped on eBay where I bought mine so that's $4.66 a bulb. They say that they are rated at 2700 K but I'd say it's more like 3000k. They have good reviews on Amazon too. I've been replacing my 26-29 watt CFL's with these 12.5 watt bulbs and these see a bit brighter.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Tiwin bulbs?



Just bought a 10 pack of 100 watt LED's at Costco yesterday for 34.99. I put them in my garage with takes 8 bulbs. going out for firewood when it's 5 degrees those CFL's were useless. Now when I hit the switch I not only can find the wood, I get a tan at the same time, holy cow are they bright. Plus instant on.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 24, 2016)

Sodbuster said:


> Just bought a 10 pack of 100 watt LED's at Costco yesterday for 34.99. I put them in my garage with takes 8 bulbs. going out for firewood when it's 5 degrees those CFL's were useless. Now when I hit the switch I not only can find the wood, I get a tan at the same time, holy cow are they bright. Plus instant on.


That's one of things I miss from when I lived in the Twin Cities is having a wholesale club nearby. I'm far, far from a Costco store and 75 miles from a Sams Club... thank goodness for eBay and Amazon! Lol.


----------



## rwhite (Dec 25, 2016)

Sodbuster said:


> Just bought a 10 pack of 100 watt LED's at Costco yesterday for 34.99. I put them in my garage with takes 8 bulbs. going out for firewood when it's 5 degrees those CFL's were useless. Now when I hit the switch I not only can find the wood, I get a tan at the same time, holy cow are they bright. Plus instant on.


Love the instant on! Seems like over the last year or so Costco has ran specials on leds. They had 65w floods yesterday, 4 pack for $1.99 after instant rebate. Limit 3 though. I've got every bulb in the house and shop except for the tubes changed over.


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been shopping on amazon and buying 'used' 100W equivalent LED bulbs for a song...but that seems to have dried up about the same time I was outfitted.  I now worry that I will lock in poorer bulbs (in terms of CRI and lumens/W) and be stuck with them for the next many years.   I will only buy CRI >= 84 and lum/W > = 85 in the 'cheap bulb' class (<$4 for 1100 lum).  

I will pay more for higher CRI (>90) in kitchen and dining room, or for 100 lum/W for bulbs that are on >12 hours per day.


----------



## Tegbert (Dec 27, 2016)

I too have switched all my bulbs to led in my house and shop. Although I too have used Costco for all except the shop. The shop   4ft tubes I used amazon and got hyperikon 4ft retrofit bulbs in 6000k. I have 22 fixtures in the shop so 44 tubes total. Only put one in each one and they are as bright if not brighter than all 44 regular ones. And instant on(well after a second delay) no buzzing and seem more reliable so far. Just have to bypass the ballast to get them to work. The only downside is they don't throw light in all directions so if you have low ceilings you may need more fixtures since the leds are just facing down.  The leds tubes from Costco are not retrofits and still use the ballast and only work in t8 fixtures and some t12. 

I know the op said no clubs nearby  but if you do end up there and have a membership or a friend who does it is worth it as they always seem to have sales on led bulbs. I personally have never used brands like you have posted as I love close to a club and buy from them all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 28, 2016)

Tegbert said:


> I too have switched all my bulbs to led in my house and shop. Although I too have used Costco for all except the shop. The shop   4ft tubes I used amazon and got hyperikon 4ft retrofit bulbs in 6000k. I have 22 fixtures in the shop so 44 tubes total. Only put one in each one and they are as bright if not brighter than all 44 regular ones. And instant on(well after a second delay) no buzzing and seem more reliable so far. Just have to bypass the ballast to get them to work. The only downside is they don't throw light in all directions so if you have low ceilings you may need more fixtures since the leds are just facing down.  The leds tubes from Costco are not retrofits and still use the ballast and only work in t8 fixtures and some t12.
> 
> I know the op said no clubs nearby  but if you do end up there and have a membership or a friend who does it is worth it as they always seem to have sales on led bulbs. I personally have never used brands like you have posted as I love close to a club and buy from them all the time.
> 
> ...



Good information. I just replaced a 25$ ballast in one of my 10-4bulb t8 fixtures. It took out three bulbs when it went so 30$. The replacement LED tube fixtures were 80$ and sold out. I like LED. May switch when the economics work out.


----------

